# How do i check if video card is working properly?



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a evga G-Force 6600gt. I've been having problems with random blue screen restarts and some think that the video card is at fault. I want to know how I can check to see if this is the case.

As for the blue screen restarts; I kept the box unchecked so it wouldn't automatically restart on me so I can look at the blue screen and see what it says, but it still automatically restarts on me. Someone suggested looking at the "Event Log", but I don't know where to look for something like that.

Please help.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmm...

With XP the usual cause of a BSOD is bad drivers. What version of the Forceware drivers are you using right now?


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's the info you want.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Actually I need an image of the information as given by the driver.

Note: I don't like the new nVidia control panel so I reverted to the older version. Overall they look the same. As you can see in my screen capture I am using *Forceware 91.47* on my system.


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh. I'm sorry. Here you go.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks fire there. Can you tell me a bit more about your PC, espcially the power supply? Things like brand, wattage, and amps. All of that is on the sticker on the PSU's side.


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't think it's the power supply (by the way, I have a 400w right now which works fine for just normal browsing and anything less power hungry than a game). I put in a 500w I got from newegg.com but returned cause the problem was still there. I did memtest86 for a good 4 hours and it didn't come up with any errors at all. I am currently waiting for my return and a paycheck in order to purchase a 550w Antec Trio. But, that won't be for another week, maybe. Your thoughts on why the 500w still didn't work out. The supply was an Apevia Concord.


----------

